# ADD



## dopestghost (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone else have ADD? Ever since I was can remember, I've had problems focusing, having concentration lapse and generally being spaced out.

In the last few years I have been diagnosed ADD, and I was really hoping that medication would help with all these symptoms. I was prescribed atomoxetine, but after several months I had noticed no effects. I was then finally prescribed ritalin, which I thought would fix the concentration problems, and maybe the spaced-out feeling... however, it's been months since I've been taking the highest recom. dose of 60mg a day, and I haven't really noticed any changes if I'm honest.

I also have problems with depression, and I find it difficult to know what is responsible for the symptoms I have... the concentration lapses and spaced-out feelings I have had since I was a child, which is why I think that is the ADD... but depression and anxiety can also cause these symptoms, so I'm a bit confused as to what will actually help.


----------

